# Can't Edit listing on Bargains board



## Skymom (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi, after posting my ad, I tried to remove some information that used to be the case, but no longer is.  When I try to delete the text, and attempt to save, I get a message that my "content cannot be submitted.  This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements.  Please change your content or try again later.  If you still have problems, please contact an administrator".

I waited a day and tried again, and I still get this error.  I couldn't find information on how to contact an administrator, so I'm hoping someone can advise on how to do that, or maybe an administrator will see this.

The listing in question is here:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...jensen-beach-fl-2-br-2ba-on-the-beach.270021/ 

I don't want to provide information that might be misleading.

Thank you in advance for any and all advice or assistance!

Paula


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

One of our forum's spam protections is that a user's first 10 posts are screened for certain common spam phrases and content. One of the things checked for is one or more links to web pages as that's what most spammers include in their posts.   Messages found to contain such things go into a moderation queue and must be approved by a moderator before they are publicly posted.

At the present time, you only have 7 posts, so your messages are still being screened, and the link you included in the post above caused it to go into the moderation queue, and as you can see, it has now been approved for public view.

Your Bargains Deal post contains several links and had to be approved before it became viewable.

We've only run into this a few times, but it appears that if you have less than 10 posts under your belt, the spam screening will not permit you to submit an EDIT of a pre-existing message if the edit is caught by this screening.  Such edits don't seem to go into the moderation queue but are rejected with the error message you received.  If you need to have such a message edited, please click the Report link at the bottom of that message and tell us the change that you need to have somebody on the Staff edit into it for you.  As an alternative, I think if you delete the links in the message and make whatever other edits you desire, it probably will allow you to submit the edit.

As for how to contact an Administrator, just click the Contact BBS Admin link at the bottom of all bbs pages.


----------



## Skymom (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you very much!  I'll report it and let you know the paragraph that I want to remove.  I don't want anything that is misleading on the post.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

Report received and acted upon.  You're now up to 8 posts.  Two more and you will be exempt from those spam checks.


----------



## Skymom (Feb 19, 2018)

That was fast!  Thank you very much!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

One post down and one to go ...


----------



## Skymom (Feb 19, 2018)

Does this one count?


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

You're catching on.


----------

